# Do you have any other pets?



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you have any pets besides your dogs? What kind? Did they come before or after you got your dog?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Cats, I have always had cats and dogs at the same time.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 3 birds (2 cockatiels and a parakeet.)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I grew up with cats. Only time I have ever gone without my opinionated furballs was when I went to College and first moved into my apartment. My CURRENT two cats, actually came with the dogs. 

Titan was born into the house after we had adopted Riley. Found Titan's mom on the side of the road and no luck finding her owner. Didnt know she was pregnant until about a month later. Faith I found in a parking lot with her brother when they were about 4 weeks old. Someone had just left them in a parking space and walked away. Busy parking lot and me a bleeding heart scooped them up. Faith is still with us but her brother was rehomed after my sister in law tried to kill him for "killing" her cat. Her cat had undianosed bladder stones that were made known shortly after we moved in for a bit. 

So my two current cats have always had dogs around with us.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Birds and fish, and I live with 3 cats but they aren't mine so I don't count them. They are more like roommates. 

I've had birds since I was about 9, so they definitely came before the dog except for my recent two, my eclectus and my pionus. I have 5 birds(budgie, conure, bourke's parakeet, zebra finch, cockatiel) that live at my parents house. They are kind of the 'family birds' so they stay there, the cockatiel we've had for 11 years already(he just turned 24 years old!) plus they are so tiny and mostly untame I would be afraid to risk having them here with the cats.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have two cats, Buddy and Nikki. They will be 5 this summer.
At the time I got Gunner, I had three cats, but Kitty passed 4 months after Gunner came home.

Buddy hates Gunner and does his best to avoid him. But if he gets too close, Buddy will swat the living daylights out of Gunner (who thinks it's
fun ).
Nikki likes him, and tolerates it when he licks her. She's not afraid of Gunner, like Buddy is. 
Gunner shows not an ounce of aggression towards them. In fact, he tries to play with them but to no avail.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 3 birds ... A Senegal Parrot, a Red Bellied parrot and a Meyers Parrot. They all came before our GSD puppy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the three dogs, five cats and two fish tanks-one for bigger fish and one for smaller fish Got a dog first, then the cat, and the fish came last because I needed more to do


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

I have fish a cat and 2 dogs. The dogs came after the fish and cat. Thay all get along.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

tropical fish, chickens, parakeets, 2 GSDs, 2 rabbits, and a guinea pig named Hammie!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have two GSDs, one cat, two turtles, and seven chickens. We will be getting pigs in the next couple of years and I eventually want to add another cat and a canary.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

2 cats live in the basement, along with multiple tarantulas, 2 teenagers, a lizard of some sort, and a few frogs.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

2 quarter horses, 1 amazon parrot, 8 chickens. I've always had animals.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

2 Labrador retrievers, 1 mutt, 2 rabbits with 4 babys, 4 cats and a ferret. 

dogs and cats at the same time, then the rabbits and the newest addition is the ferret.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

We have (from oldest to youngest) 2 rabbits, 2 cats, 2 ferrets, and our GSD Jasmine ... oh, and a betta fish as well.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I feel like we have one of everything! Currently, our pet total is ten. There are four guinea pigs, one bird, three fish, one frog, and one dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 1 GSD, 1 Beagle, 1 Pit Bull mix, 3 cats, 2 Crested Geckos, 3 Corn snakes, 1 Green Tree Python, 13 Tarantulas, and 2 Betta fish. Beagle was before the other dogs. The rest is a growing collection.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I forgot to say when I got my birds: I've had dog longer than birds, but my current dogs were not alive when I got my parakeet. Dakota was here when we got both cockatiels. The others weren't.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Fish (mollies in a big tank and two smaller tanks with bettas), chickens, turkeys, goats, a Pig, 2 parrots, a cat and a partridge in a pear tree...!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

The BF and I have many animals  All of them came before the puppy. We have two adult bearded dragons, a juvenile red iguana, two adult male ferrets. A very friendly adult female dumbo rat, six turtles, and about four tanks of fish.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> 2 cats live in the basement, along with multiple tarantulas, 2 teenagers, a lizard of some sort, and a few frogs.


Teenager, yes I forgot to mention that I have one of those things as well.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

ladyfreckles said:


> Do you have any pets besides your dogs? What kind? Did they come before or after you got your dog?



My husband and I have had cats for many years before we got dogs. Before we had cats, we each had an iguana and I also had a tree frog. We don't keep reptiles any more, but we still have two cats. We also have ten chickens. I guess they are not really pets (they don't come in the house, lol), but I do like to watch them and find them tasty treats (bugs and worms) in the garden.

I think now, after having had the dogs for three years, after our cats pass on we will probably not replace them. I feel like we don't give the cats as much attention as we used to before we got Niko and Rosa. It's just so much more fulfilling to interact with the dogs than it is to do so with the cats. :crazy: So we feel guilty about that. But we will always have dogs. :wub:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> It's just so much more fulfilling to interact with the dogs than it is to do so with the cats. :crazy:


I totally agree. When you feed, water, or pet a cat, they seem to act like they are doing YOU a favor by _allowing_ you to do those things.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 2 cats of my own and my sister who lives with me has a cat also.

Both cats came before the current dogs but have always lived with our family dogs (also GSD's).

Monkey is my black female cat who will be 10 years old in June and I also have a 4 year old male Maine **** cat named Dexter.

Out of all of the animals, Dexter is the most work and requires the most attention... LOL.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our pets are all in my signature - the GSD came last and the cat came to live with us last summer.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a 10yr old female senegal parrot named Bugg, a couple of betta fish and a 30 gallon fresh water tank of fish. i'm planning on putting together an outdoor aviary of finches this summer. 

dw~


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have cats and sugar gliders. They were all here before Bianca, but my previous two dogs were here before the cats and sugar gliders were here although I did have other cats and other pets before that. I've had a lot of other types of pets in the past.
Besides the ones I already mentioned I've owned hamsters, a gerbil, mice, a guinea pig, rabbits, frogs, toads, fish, newts, lizards, a snake, rats, and ferrets. I will soon have a hedgehog too as my friend asked if I could take hers when she moves to another country.




Syaoransbear said:


> I totally agree. When you feed, water, or pet a cat, they seem to act like they are doing YOU a favor by _allowing_ you to do those things.


Not mine! My cats are really friendly/cuddly and they love to be held and cuddle up on peoples' laps. They are also a lot of fun to play with- one of them will play fetch, most of the others will do crazy acrobatics if you have a string/wand type toy. Most of my cats also like to go for car rides and go out places. My current cats also were hand-raised/bottle-fed by me from 3 weeks old so that may be partly why they are so friendly with people. My senior cat Sneakers who I just lost a few weeks ago also liked to sit on peoples' laps, but she was a more grumpy type and never was interested in things like playing since I'd had her, but I got her when she was about 10.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have 2 children that i had before the dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I currently own 2 dogs, my pap and GSD. I hope to eventually add an Eclectus parrot and another GSD.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 4 horses, 2 of them I owned their grandmother, 2 Half-Arabs, a Spotted Saddle Horse and a Tennessee Walker, I will be breeding the Spotted Saddle Horse and maybe one of my Half- Arabs next month, still on the fence about that one. I also have 4 cats. I have had dogs and cats my whole life and the horses for over 30.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My cat preceeds all dogs. Prior to any dogs were two bunnies. When I only had two dogs, I had a lovebird. (Lovebird taken in as a stray, as crazy as that sounds!) Maaany years back I had several parakeets.

I have no plans of having a mix of pets anymore. When poor puddy tat is no more, there won't be a replacement. All dog household from now on.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Right now we only have dogs and cats. In the past, we had everything on that list and then some. Eventually we'd like to have fish again, and maybe someday take in a rescued parrot or two.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Two cats and a twenty gallon fish tank with tetras and a clown algae eater

I've had budgies, mice, and hamsters as well but the dogs, cats, and fish are enough for now


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

With the current crew I have now Kya was first, then Roadie the 16 year old cat, then one of the barn kitties Bosco, who is 9ish? I have another barn cat, an indoor/outdoor cat, 2 feral garage/outdoor kitties, a horse and a salamander named Jorge. Milla is the newest of the bunch.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have two cats,Maine **** "Rico" and Calico Shorthair "Mitsey".


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had quite a few animals over the years; rabbits, dogs, cats, fish, sheep, llamas, chickens, guinea hens, a miniature donkey, I rode horses for a guy that had arthritis and couldn't exercise them like they needed to be anymore, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some of the other critters that made their way into my life. However, at the moment I only have Sasha. I probably won't add to our family until I'm out of college, and if I do it will probably be another dog. Eventually I would like to get my own farm so I can have more critters, but I'm good with it being just Sasha and I for now.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

4 housecats (all Rescued mutts): Oliver (16), Egger (14), Sam (8) & Hannah (6). 125-gal aquarium with 6 huge Oscars in it - my TV for the furried critters.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I have..1 Ferret called Toki Wartooth (will be adding another soon ),
2 Winter White Dwarf Hamsters called Sixx and Rhino and 7 Fancy Rats! 

I love my small fuzzies :wub:


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

we got added to this week. someone called me this about 4 days ago and asked me if i'd take in an unwanted cockatoo named Sylvester. so in moved a male umbrella cockatoo. we can add him to our little menagerie.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the 3 dogs, 1 cat and 2 horses.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just me and my girl, Sadie.....and a few spiders.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have 6 dogs, 2 sugar gliders, a rat and a rabbit


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Toy poodles, cats, flying squirrel, horse, ducks, pigeon, doves


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

2 dogs, 2 cats, 5 birds, 1 iguanna, 1 fish

Cats were first in the house.
Fish next.
Then came the dogs Bailey (and Kayla)
Then we got birds
Then Iguana

In order of preference:

Chachi (Parrot) is number one. Wendy is a hot second. Other pets vie for the 3rd position all the time. But no one can de-thrown the royal green-ness Chachi from being number one in my life.....


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I have the three dogs, five cats and two fish tanks-one for bigger fish and one for smaller fish Got a dog first, then the cat, and the fish came last *because I needed more to do*


Bahahahaha My father always asks if I get more animals because I'm need more to do.



Syaoransbear said:


> I totally agree. When you feed, water, or pet a cat, they seem to act like they are doing YOU a favor by _allowing_ you to do those things.


Our current cat, Nugge, isn't your average feline. He's more dog than cat actually. He is extremely needy of us, not anyone else just us. Now my previous cat, Klaws, she needed NO ONE. Haha She made it very clear everyday. She attacked anything that came in her yard including dogs. She even got in a tangle with a raccoon and finished it off. She ended up in the emergency room, but did her job as far as she was concerned. Had to put her down 3 years ago, she was 17. I miss that old hag.

In order of seniority we have:
Tecate - 20yr old QH mare. I've had her for 11 years
Nugge - 4 year old orange tabby
Meatloaf - 4 year old Corgi
Forgot to add the fishes to the poll. As soon as my husband is done with school I want a farm. Haha I miss having goats, chickens, and ducks. I'd love to have reptiles again. Just not 30+ like we use to have.


----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

The first 2 pics are of my almost 6 foot boa. The last 2 are of my almost 3 foot boa.= (doesn't look like it but those were a little older pics)


----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

These 2 pics didn't attach


----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

I had the snakes before I got my GSD


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

We have had a few additions lately. We now have 3 dogs, 2 kittens (shelter rescues), the giant tortoise and a bunny ( from a rescue in AL).

Guess who is taking care of them all???


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

We started with a blue heeler, Kiah. Next was 2 quarter horses a bay named Gilmore and a sorrel named Boomer. Then we got a hedgehog named Shooter and then finally our GSD puppy!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have 2 black cats, Maggie and Talla ( does that make me a witch? LOL) No, I read that black cats are the hardest to place; that a lot of times they get put to sleep first, and since I always get my cats at the local Humane Society, I picked these 2. And I have my Quarter horse, Cherokee, which I board. Xerxes and Jasira are the most recent additions to the family. I had the cats and horse first.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 3 cats and 2 fish.

Chaos is a 5 year old female tabby calico. She was the first pet I got after I moved out of my parents house. I adopted her from a shelter. Got her before I got my GSD.

Wicked is a 4 year old female dark calico. I adopted her about a year after I got Chaos. Got her before I got my GSD.

Monster is a 2 year old female tortie point Ragdoll. I got her from a breeder. Got her a year after I got my GSD.

Fury is a male red and white Dragon Scale Betta. Came after my GSD.

Frenzy is a male mostly black with a little blue Black Orchid Betta. Came after my GSD.

I really want to buy 2 Dwarf Hamsters, I've always had 2 at a time but haven't had any for 5 years.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

4 ball pythons, 2 PAC man frogs, 2 German shepherds, 1 green iguana, 1 Bearded dragon, 1 leopard gecko, and 1 cat


----------



## Shadow101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a few... lol
3 horses, Cherry, Bailey and Junior. Used to have a fourth, but she died a little over a year ago. Love them all.
Now have three dogs. Meshka a border collie/blue heeler mix. Cody, a terrier mix, and Shadow my GSD. Have had a lot of dogs in my house. Counting these three I've had about seven. 
A parrot. A hamster (used to have 2) and a hedgehog. Oh, and the cat, Hiedi, who rules the house. It's not my house, it's HER house. 
Oh, almost forgot! two darling goats that are my babies!


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one cat, along with my little 10 week German shepherd. My cat is very shy, but is pretty curious around the puppy. All the pup wants to do is play, so Im not worrying.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

One cat, one bird and 5 horses besides my dogs and 3 kids lol but I have a half a dozen kids over here most the time lol. My first was a GS before any of that.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

I keep, my dogs along with cats,birds,snakes,fish,and rats.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

We have a 4 month old kitten - Caesar. About to meet his new sister tomorrow morning. Yikes!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

A 14-year old cat London, an 8-year old quaker Ellie, a 10-year old African Grey Echo and 16-month old Kyleigh ... I co-founded Ferret Rescue in Ottawa about 20 years ago, and my last fuzzy crossed the bridge about 8 years ago. Have always had animals, always will.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Six parrots!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Uh yeah I'd say I have other pets. 

3 cats
Soon to be 4 dogs
2 rescue bunnies(one of which was born here, his mother was abandoned and turned out she was preggos)
1 Senegal parrot
1 rat
And a few fish tanks both fresh and marine

I take care of all of them myself, only thing my husband does is feed my golden his breakfast lol

But honestly if my husband wanted kids I'd want a big family, I grew up mostly an only child and I just love a busy chaotic house! Though I'm not going to get anymore pets for a long, long time. I'm getting older(30), I've got arthritis and I can't maintain this much level of chaos forever.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Technically, my daughter has: 1 cat and two gerbils (they live in the house, so I'm counting 'em!) The cat was already here when Ranger arrived. The gerbils were added later. They all stay upstairs so Ranger doesn't a) eat them or b) give them a heart attack lol. There would be A LOT more animals if my daughter got everything that caught her attention!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I had most before dogs, cats, 2 small aquariums, our adorable bearded dragon, plus all my birds which include 7 Bourkes parakeets (they are pink and very cute, I raise them) my crimson bellied conure. Our 4 macaws, blue&gold, scarlet, greenwinged and hyacinth are the species. I had two of the macaws before the dogs.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Just one cat . He was a recent addition to the family, showed up on my front porch.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

pet rats, pet mice and bunnies and still a husband!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

1 cat and 3 horses!


----------



## sandybee (Sep 16, 2012)

*cats--oh my!*

I have 2 adult cats. One could care less about pup--the other stays in my son's room all day any how,


----------



## Argus (Nov 4, 2012)

One cat, a horse and a pony.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had rodents first, then my first dog and more pets, mostly rodents. Have always had that combination. Love everything with sharp teeth! Rats are my favorite; dogs in a rodent package.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Fish (mollies in a big tank and two smaller tanks with bettas), chickens, turkeys, goats, a Pig, 2 parrots, a cat and a partridge in a pear tree...!



do the pig and dogs usually like each other?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Besides Berlin, I have a shepherd mix, two siamese cats, a cockatiel, a chameleon, a leopard gecko, and some random bettas.. recently gave up my ball python.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish, fish and more fish... a 6000gallon koi pond with 20 fish valued from $200 to well over $1000+ each.. a 125 gallon Lake Malawi Cichlid tank in the living room, 65 gallon goldfish tank in bedroom, 45 gallon tank with one large Oscar in kid's room... we have a green cheeked turquoise conure, a red foot tortoise that roams the backyard, a red leg turantula, a Goldendoodle, Lhasa Apso, Shïtzu and Yoschi..


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a persian cat that will be 2 the end of this month (Sienna). She's a tortie with a ton of attitude who prefers to stalk and 'attack' as opposed to lounge and cuddle. She follows me wherever I go, but doesn't like being loved on (at least not yet .. I'm hoping she'll mellow as she ages). I also have a few aquariums, two of which only contain a male betta in each (rotten stinkers). I have a 13 year old shih tzu (Rai Li) and hopefully will be adding a GSD in the next year or two, depending on my dog. I don't want to stress him out during his retirement years.


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

We have a German Shepherd, pug and 5 cats. Four of them domestic shorthairs and one torbie ragdoll cat. Our GSD loves the cats and thinks they are her kitties.


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

I have Luna a female GSD who will be five months old Sunday, Jack a 12 year old Jack Russell Terrier, a 15 year old part Siamese cat Nala and a 1.5 year old Siamese cat Kiara.





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

We have two cats, Piper and Thai. And our 5 month old german shepherd, Shelby.








Thai







Piper







Shelby


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

4 cats and the GSD. One cat was here before our GSD and the other 3 after. My daughters found the 3 as tiny kittens. We had more fur kids, but lost our old (+10 yrs.) dog and a rabbit (at least 8 yrs.) in the last 6 mos. Am happy all remaining pets are relatively young. Oh, and we have some fish. One day we will add another GSD, after our girl has had a few years pleasure of being an "only" dog.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

2 rats, 2 boas (my 7 foot female red tail is my BABY, I've had her since she was a hatchling), 2 rats, 1 leopard gecko, and 3 cats (2 of the cats are my father's), plus Zeke the GSD and another puppy coming in March  Thankfully I work in the veterinary field!! haha

Although, now that I think about it, WE don't own Zeke. I'm pretty sure Mr. Kitty is convinced Zeke is HIS dog.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

3 cats, a bird, and a tank of fish.

This is Bailey. Her Gotcha Day is today!










Gigi on her "Rescued" day. She had just gotten out of her bath and was being warmed up. Finn was sitting just out of frame.


----------



## Jayne 'n Blondie (Jan 28, 2013)

*Yes many .....*

3 cats, a macaw, tortoise and a bearded dragon :help:


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to have a rabbit that the dogs would play with. She would even cuddle with Zeus and sleep. She hung out with the dogs so much, she acted more like a dog than a rabbit. In a few years, we will be adding cats and more rabbits to the pack


----------

